# 261313- Software Engineer- Progress



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey Guys,

This thread is for the ones who are in the process of applying for *189/190* PR visa under *261313- S/W Engineer * in the coming months..
Pls share ur progress here..


To start with, i have cleared my IELTS (S:7 R:7.5 L:8 W:7 O:7.5) and got a '+ve' assessment from ACS on 20 Nov 13 ..I got 65 points n will be applying for 'EOI' in the coming weeks..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## johnvk (Sep 23, 2013)

bravokal said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> This thread is for the ones who are in the process of applying for *189/190* PR visa under *261313- S/W Engineer * in the coming months..
> Pls share ur progress here..
> ...


Cool Bravokal, wish you all the best
I am also in the same boat but relatively far behind (same code 261313). 
I had cleared my IELTS(L:8 R:9 W:7 S:8) and have applied for ACS on 21-Nov-2013. So another 12 weeks to go before this moves ahead. So when did you push your application to ACS?


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

johnvk said:


> Cool Bravokal, wish you all the best
> I am also in the same boat but relatively far behind (same code 261313).
> I had cleared my IELTS(L:8 R:9 W:7 S:8) and have applied for ACS on 21-Nov-2013. So another 12 weeks to go before this moves ahead. So when did you push your application to ACS?



Hey john,

thnx mate..well,i pushed for my ACS on 20 Aug 2013..took exactly 3 months(20 Nov 2013) for the assessment..


----------



## chennaiguy (Nov 13, 2013)

Applied for ACS assessment on Oct 5. Waiting for the IELTS results on Dec 4. Need band 7


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

chennaiguy said:


> Applied for ACS assessment on Oct 5. Waiting for the IELTS results on Dec 4. Need band 7



Ok great..hope you get the result you want :fingerscrossed:..goodluck!!


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

Good luck..chennaiguy!


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

Is there no one else applying for 261313-189 visa here..??


----------



## mat22 (Nov 25, 2013)

Guys..i am also in a similar kind of a situation. ACS assessment is not done. may be this week or early by next week will lodge for assessment. Meanwhile got overall 7 for IELTS. (L-7.5, R-7, W-7, S-7) .
Best of luck to all in the forum. Hope everyone get great results!!


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

mat22 said:


> Guys..i am also in a similar kind of a situation. ACS assessment is not done. may be this week or early by next week will lodge for assessment. Meanwhile got overall 7 for IELTS. (L-7.5, R-7, W-7, S-7) .
> Best of luck to all in the forum. Hope everyone get great results!!



I m sure everyone here will get the result they want!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kalch99 (Nov 23, 2013)

bravokal said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> This thread is for the ones who are in the process of applying for *189/190* PR visa under *261313- S/W Engineer * in the coming months..
> Pls share ur progress here..
> ...


I m in the same situation ..IELTS, ACS cleared and will be applying for EOI soon..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## johnvk (Sep 23, 2013)

kalch99 said:


> I m in the same situation ..IELTS, ACS cleared and will be applying for EOI soon..:fingerscrossed:


Hey kalch99, when did you file your ACS and when did you receive the assessment? Well all the best with your EOI 

Cheers,
John


----------



## kalch99 (Nov 23, 2013)

johnvk said:


> Hey kalch99, when did you file your ACS and when did you receive the assessment? Well all the best with your EOI
> 
> Cheers,
> John


Hey john,

I got my ACS clearance on 18 Nov 2013,took 3 months for the same..thanks..and all the best to you as well..cheers!!


----------



## it_engg (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi All

I have applied for acs on 10th nov for software engineer category.
Presently preparing for IELTS.please share some tips as you guys have scored 7 in each band and I am also aiming for the same.

All the best !!


----------



## Mattooose (May 28, 2013)

it_engg said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have applied for acs on 10th nov for software engineer category.
> Presently preparing for IELTS.please share some tips as you guys have scored 7 in each band and I am also aiming for the same.
> ...


Hi,
What is the current state of IT market there for developers ?
I was told by some of my friends that it is not encouraging. If this is true, when can we expect the market to bounce back ?


Thanks,
Mattooose


----------



## mat22 (Nov 25, 2013)

Mattooose said:


> Hi,
> What is the current state of IT market there for developers ?
> I was told by some of my friends that it is not encouraging. If this is true, when can we expect the market to bounce back ?
> 
> ...


DeaR Mattooose,
see ..if you look at any job market there is difficulty in getting a good job. even if you get one it may not be the one which suites you. so its all about how well you face the challenges and bit of luck. not only in IT..jobs in every sector is dull. you neeed to fight out to get one. Brace the challenges 

Thanks.


----------



## nirman91 (Nov 30, 2013)

i got assessed for ICT business analyst. since its reaching its occupation level and i am only at 60 points . i am planing to chnage my assessment skills.

do you think i can be assessed for software enginner or analyst programmer sinc ei have completed my MASTERS OF BUSINESS - ENTERPRISE RESOURCE PLANNING SYSTEMS FROM VICTORIA UNIVERSITY , MELBOURNE


----------



## nirman91 (Nov 30, 2013)

mat22 said:


> Guys..i am also in a similar kind of a situation. ACS assessment is not done. may be this week or early by next week will lodge for assessment. Meanwhile got overall 7 for IELTS. (L-7.5, R-7, W-7, S-7) .
> Best of luck to all in the forum. Hope everyone get great results!!




what are you planning to get assessed under ?


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

Any Software Engineers who are launching their EOI soon?


----------



## it_engg (Sep 25, 2013)

bravokal said:


> Any Software Engineers who are launching their EOI soon?


Waiting for ACS Result to launh EOI.Applied for acs on 10-Nov-2013.


----------



## mat22 (Nov 25, 2013)

nirman91 said:


> what are you planning to get assessed under ?


I m getting assessed under software engineer category.


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

mat22 said:


> I m getting assessed under software engineer category.


great..welcome to the 261313 club ..goodluck..cheers!!


----------



## it_engg (Sep 25, 2013)

bravokal said:


> Is there no one else applying for 261313-189 visa here..??


Nice to see that you got invitation in just 6 days.congratsss


----------



## FIFA_World_Cup_fan (Apr 25, 2014)

*Hi !*



bravokal said:


> great..welcome to the 261313 club ..goodluck..cheers!!


Hi BravoKal & other pals

hey .... how is it going ??
Did any of U finally get through it all ?

Long time; I didnt see any updates on this thread ..... Just curious .....


----------



## bsshivaleela (Oct 17, 2015)

bravokal said:


> Is there no one else applying for 261313-189 visa here..??


Hi,

I am applying for 261313-189 software engineer.
Could you please share the example job description for 
1. Software engineer applying under Software Engineer (261313)?
2. Software Test engineer as well.

I am and my spouse are applying for the above categories.
It would be very helpful if you could provide the example job desc documents which you may have prepared ?

Thanks a lot in advance.

Shivaleela


----------

